
Cortex Still Beats CPU? (Matchin' experiment in AI, aesthetic sensibility & ranking of attractiveness) - bootload
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/magazine/15-07/ff_humancomp
======
plusbryan
This is pretty much exactly the same idea as likebetter

~~~
willarson
It is pretty similar, but if you look at the other games he's made this was a
pretty logical next step. I don't really think that his idea was influence by
likebetter, they just both happened to reach the same point via different
routes.

